# -      ?

## Meilin

,       .       ,      . 
      ? 
,   ,       ,    ,   ,   -  .
   .

----------


## alexx76

> ,       .       ,      . 
>       ? 
> ,   ,       ,    ,   ,   -  .
>    .

       ?

----------


## Meilin

> ?

   ?  ,     ? 
   ,     ))

----------


## alexx76

> ?  ,     ? 
>    ,     ))

     ??.   !.  ))

----------


## Meilin

> ??.   !.  ))

  ! ))      ,    ,        ) 
    ,     18000 ,  , ...     ,      (  )

----------


## V00D00People

18...  -   (   ).

----------


## alexx76

> 18...  -   (   ).

      ..   ..  .

----------

dsk.pl.ua,   .   ,       35.       5 .   ,     .  -     , ..   -   (  .  ).

----------


## Meilin

> 18...  -   (   ).

           +   ,          

> dsk.pl.ua,   .   ,       35.       5 .   ,     .  -     , ..   -   (  .  ).

    ,   ??   ,          ((
     -  .   ,         ))

----------


## 23q

. .      ?

----------


## alexx76

..

----------


## Meilin

> . .      ?

  . : ,  .    ,    ,    10000 ..   

> ..

    ...

----------

*Meilin*, ,   LX'       .    ,         ,                (    )   ,         -  ,      .          (   LX')        ))  ,   -     .

----------


## Enter

> . : ,  .    ,    ,    10000 ..

       ( ,   ).
       .  .   ,  : ",   ,    ,      ,    ,   , ....     -".  
    .     ,      .     , ..    ,   -.         ,       ". ,      ,         ...

----------


## Rumata

/,   !        ,     . 3%   -     ,     .

----------


## 23q

> /,   !        ,     . 3%   -     ,     .

  .        ,      (    ),   6  -              .       5    .  ,          ,  ,      ,    ,  .           (     )!!            ??    !   ??  )))
 ?      200   ,    ,    15 . 
      (     ),      ,  ,    , ,    ....  .    ?   ?))   ,       ,      ..  .   ,      .    ,      .  ,    .

----------


## Sir_2006

> .        ,      (    ),   6  -              .       5    .  ,          ,  ,      ,    ,  .           (     )!!            ??    !   ??  )))
> ?      200   ,    ,    15 .

  100%!
    .    ,   5%

----------


## 23q

.        .  -  .   ,     .   "", "", "" .   ,        .     , , ,          .           ,    .    .    ,      ,   . 
        ,   ,     . ..       .

----------


## Rumata

> .        ,      (    ),   6  -              .       5    .  ,          ,  ,      ,    ,  .           (     )!!            ??    !   ??  )))
>  ?      200   ,    ,    15 .

  ,    200  
- ""    ,
-         (  30 ),
-    (         ,      ),
-    (, , , .....)  ,   
-     (      ,   )
   - ... 
!  ,      " "       ,   .  ""     ,     .... 
 : 
-     ,    ,           "      " 
-   ,          , ,   ...
-        , ..     .        -   . 
    "   -     -     "

----------


## Enter

> "   -     -     "

  .
 ,  (  ),   2-3%,          .

----------


## 23q

> ,    200  
> - ""    ,

  . +  .   

> -    (         ,      ),

  ?    . , 3    ,    .   

> -    (, , , .....)  ,

    ? !  ?  ?  

> -     (      ,   )

   ?    ,   ?   

> "   -     -     "

      ,    .

----------


## Rumata

> ,    .

  " "    ...       ,       )) 
    "  ,   - "

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,    200  
> - ""    .

     

> -         (  30 ),

   ?   

> -    (         ,      )

      ,        

> (, , , .....) **

   ?   

> 

     

> -     (      ,   )

     - ?   

> !  ,      " "       ,   .  ""     ,     ....

     

> : 
> -     ,    ,           "      " 
> -   ,          , ,   ...
> -        , ..     .        -   .

    -   ,    . 
   ,     .    14  .     ,  .

----------


## 23q

> " "    ...       ,       ))

   ?    ,    ,           .    !   

> "  ,   - "

  -,    

> ?

     ,      .

----------


## Meilin

> 100%!
>     .    ,   5%

  , , ,  5   ,        .   ,     .   

> .     ,      .     , ..    ,   -.         ,       ". ,      ,         ...

      !   ,      ...   

> -   ,    .
>    ,     .    14  .     ,  .

  14 ?   
  ,   :   ??

----------


## Sir_2006

> 14 ?   
>   ,   :   ??

----------


## Meilin

> 

   ,

----------


## Meilin

.    ) 
 ,     )

----------


## Sir_2006

,     .    .     .   ,     ,  .   .        ,    .   30.  -  .          300,       ,            . 
,     ,    ,    ,    . , , 54 ,    .   ,         ,     ,       .   37 .   3%,   13600   . 
 ,      .           .      .      ,         .          ,  .      ,  ,     .              ( 5 ),      .   .      .   , ? 
  :   ,

----------


## 23q

> .

     

> :   ,

   :    ,    ,        .

----------


## Enter

> , ?

      ,       :
1.    . 
2.  , .
3. .
4.  ,           ,    - .  ,   .  
         .      .    .  
       .  ,     ,            ,       . 
            ,          .

----------


## V00D00People

...         ,     (    )    ?      ,        ?

----------


## Enter

> ...         ,     (    )    ?      ,        ?

   http://poltava.pol.olx.ua/nedvizhimo...dazha-kvartir/ 
   .    .    .
1.    ,    ,   .
2.   ,     (      )    ,  .
2.          , , ,  .
3.        ,        .

----------


## Sir_2006

> http://poltava.pol.olx.ua/nedvizhimo...dazha-kvartir/

    -    ?  ,     . ,         .   .      ,       ,    ,      ,         .

----------


## Meilin

> 

          !!   ))

----------


## Enter

> !!   ))

       . 
   20 , ,  21-     ,     ,     . 
  ,        , /                 . 
 ,  ,  ,    ,       ,        .

----------


## Meilin

> ...         ,     (    )    ?      ,        ?

  ,      .      ,     . 
    .

----------


## Ihor

> . 
>    20 , ,  21-     ,     ,     . 
>   ,        , /                 . 
>  ,  ,  ,    ,       ,        .

      ,        ,         ,   5%
        ,       
     ,  ,     ,         5%

----------


## Enter

> ,        ,         ,   5%
>         ,       
>      ,  ,     ,         5%

  ..     - )

----------


## Ihor

> ..     - )

  ,

----------


## Meilin

> ,        ,         ,   5%
>         ,       
>      ,  ,     ,         5%

      .  .        .    ))))

----------


## Ihor

> .  .        .    ))))

      ,    ,    ,   ,

----------


## Enter

> .  .        .    ))))

     .    - . -    )

----------


## Meilin

> .    - . -    )

  ,  -    !!      .
   ,         

> ,    ,    ,   ,

     )) 
    !!      ))     )           ))

----------

